# NB - nursing and severe cramps! How long will this last???



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

Our baby was born yesterday (3/24) and is nursing VERY well, as far as we can tell (first baby).

My problem is these horrible pains that come while nursing! They're rivaling contractions and are simply not fun.







:

If you've had experience with this, how long did they last?


----------



## Twilight (Jun 9, 2005)

A few days at most - don't worry! The worst is over soon.


----------



## Snork (Feb 17, 2007)

Drinking a glass of pineapple juice twice a day is awesome for curing afterpains. But they will stop by about day 3-4.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

: what the pp's said. I didnt have pains after dd but the ones after ds were horrible.


----------



## serenityjewell (Oct 3, 2006)

Just remember that these pains are just the uterus trying to take 3 or 4 days to shrink bach to its size 9 months ago! It really hurt, though. I remember. Luckily, it will be over soon.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Painful, true, but remember -- if you weren't nursing, you would take much longer to contract, so much longer bleeding and greater chance of hemorrhage. Feels like labor because the uterus is doing the same thing as it did in labor, albeit w/o the same time constraints.


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Afterpains are the *worst* - I didn't get them with DS (my 1st) but with DD - MAN! They sucked. I was like, WTF is this now?? Though - I will say, I ended up with a piece of retained placenta, that I basically mini-birthed about a week later. THAT was not fun, let me tell you. And, I thought afterpains were supposed to be relatively mild after your 1st. So, if you start to feel a lot of pressure in your crotch, you might be delivering some retained placenta. Sorry if TMI.


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

My mw said they're typically (tho not always) worse with each subsequent child. They sure were for me. I barely had any pain at all with dd #1. After #4 I was really thankful dh had gotten his vasectomy


----------



## littlemama06 (Oct 29, 2005)

OMG,i so remember those. It only lasts a day or two. Congrats on your new baby or chosing to breastfeed.

Kaitlin


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

lots of water, red raspberry leaf tea, rest, and possibly homeopathic arnica pellets...
hope you feel better soon and congratulations!


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations on getting off to a good start with nursing! It will be better in a few days but for now it is reassurance that your body is doing exactly what it is supposed to.

If they continue or become really severe ask to be checked.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

As the other posters say, this is good for your health. Sorry it hurts.









and congratulations!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

My afterpains were nasty after ds2's birth. I took extra strength Tylenol and it took the edge off.


----------



## nannyboo (Jan 8, 2007)

mine were pretty bad with dc2, but only for a few days. each time i'd have the contractions, i just imagined my uterus shrinking a little more. visualizing what was actually happening seemed to help me.

congrats!!


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Mine lasted about 3 days, and they were bad. Mild afterpains continued for about a week.







I know how hard it can be. I really felt like the afterpains were interfering with the start of BF. It all worked out, though.









Julia
dd 1 year old


----------



## SPOpa (Jan 27, 2006)

Mine lasted a few days as well.


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

They are getting better - tomorrow is day 3, so I'm holding it to you that they'll be gone soon! Thank you all.


----------

